

Marc Benioff interviews Eric Schmidt - jmarovt
http://youtu.be/JDl5hb0XbfY

======
aik
I'd like to comment on one point that Eric made that is very contrary to
popular belief [summary, not a quote]: Outsourcing of manufacturing often does
NOT occur as a result of lower labor costs abroad, but is rather a matter of
quality outcomes. Plants around the world are rated on attributes like
reliability, robustness, quality in general -- and the US often does not score
very high. Eric hints that this could be due to better educated workers
abroad. Eric also believes that we NEED more manufacturing to occur
domestically if we want to stay relevant militarily, have high standards of
living, be a leader economically, and so on.

[My thoughts] I do agree that education is a problem, but I'm not sure if the
problem is simply a lack of science, math, or reading skills as is often
suggested as the primary education pain points (note: Eric does not suggest
this). I believe it's rather a lack of something more fundamental -- a problem
with the emergent culture in general that has led to a lack of focus on
education in the minds of many youth -- other things have taken priority.
Perhaps this economy and unemployment rates will change this? What do you
think?

~~~
FrojoS
It seems to me, that you and Eric imply, that we are a spoiled generation. If
so, I agree. If I had a job in assembling cell phones, I wouldn't be as
excited and committed as someone from an emerging country like China. Current
unemployment rates might change this a bit, but once you're spoiled, you're
spoiled.

------
teoruiz
One of the best quotes from Schmidt: "Life is short and you should spend the
time working with people you enjoy".

I could not agree more.

------
threepointone
Please don't editorialize the title.

~~~
threepointone
Thanks to whoever changed the title.

------
tuxguy
AMAZING ! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
ralfd
Why? What is the summary of it?

~~~
FrojoS
Difficult to summarize, since they talk about more than a dozen topics. I
found especially the second part about Eric's experience with politics
interesting.

------
iamclovin
Apologies for the shameless plug but if you don't have the time to watch the
hour long interview right now, you can watch it later using our invite-only
app: [http://getdenso.com/videos/28821-marc-benioff-and-eric-
schmi...](http://getdenso.com/videos/28821-marc-benioff-and-eric-schmidt-
keynote)

If you request for an invite, as a token of our thanks, you're in for a little
surprise ;)

~~~
skrebbel
Wait, it's invite-only, but you're doing promo on forums to get invites? No
offense intended, but since I only want to be in a club that won't have me as
their member, my interest just dropped.

~~~
iamclovin
Apologies if this seemed crass. We were actually experimenting with a
"promotional" aspect of the site by seeing if people would request for an
invite if given a relevant and good enough incentive _.

_ Spoiler: The incentive in this case was a chance to watch the video later
offline on any of your devices.

Apologies again if it was out of line.

